# Griffe sehr schnell verschlissen



## DonBastiano (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
eine blöde Frage, ich habe mein Spicy 316 nun seit knapp 2 Monaten (ca. 1000km gefahren), und die Griffe lösen sich bereits auf. 

Ist das bei euch auch so, dass die Griffe so schnell verschlissen sind?

Was kosten neue Griffe von Lapierre? 

Überleg mir schon, andere nicht originale hin zu machen, weil ich keine Lust hab alle 2 Monate neue Griffe zu kaufen...

Was habt ihr für Griffe angebaut?

Ich würde halt ungern auf die schönen gold eloxierten Schraubteile an den Griffen verzichten.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Dirt06 (24. Juni 2010)

Moinsen!

Was erwartest du bitte von Serien-Griffen?  Nur weil Lapierre draufsteht sollen sie das nonplus-ultra sein? 

Auch wenn es langsam langweilig wird, aber Ergon-Griffe sind somit die beste Wahl die du treffen kannst.

Von der Optik her sind die Enduro-Griffe nicht großartig von den Lapierre-Griffen weg.

Und soweit ich weis, gibt es die GE-1 auch mit Gold (??)
Zudem tust du deinen Fingern was gutes.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonBastiano (24. Juni 2010)

Dirt06 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Was erwartest du bitte von Serien-Griffen?  Nur weil Lapierre draufsteht sollen sie das nonplus-ultra sein?



Hehe, naja, zumindest bei meinem alten 500 Euro Felt Hardtail waren die Griffe nach einem halben Jahr noch sehr gut in Schuss  

Danke für den Tipp mit den Ergon Griffen, werd mir die mal anschauen.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## balfa_rider (25. Juni 2010)

Ein bisschen mehr Selbständigkeit dürfte doch auch von einem Spicy Fahrer gefordert werden oder? Kauf dir doch nur die Griffe und behalt die Klemmen?

also manchmal, echt......


----------



## DonBastiano (25. Juni 2010)

Was hat das mit Selbstständigkeit zu tun? 

Natürlich kann ich mir auch einfach alle 2 Monate ein paar neue originale Lapierre Griffe kaufen, oder ich kann hier fragen, ob jemand einen Tipp für andere Griffe hat, die haltbarer sind als die Originalen und mit den originalen Klemmen zusammenpassen.


----------



## TheMicha (25. Juni 2010)

Ich halte mal gegen die Ergons mit den Syntace Moto. Bin beide Griffe schon gefahren und finde die Syntace deutlich angenehmer. Zudem sind sie deutlich günstiger.

Mit den Ergons machst du aber auch nichts falsch!


----------



## k.nickl (25. Juni 2010)

ODI: Halten lange, greifen sich gut.
Sunline: Sehr weich, rubbeln aber schnell ab.
Syncros: Irgendwie wie ein Radiergummi. Nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

= Vorschläge!


----------



## Asha'man (27. Juni 2010)

ODI Ruffian.


----------

